# Magic236



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

The Marine Forecast for the weekend isSAT N winds @ 15KTS, shifting NE to E with 2-4' seas, SUN E winds 15-20KTS, seas 4-6'. I certainly hope this forecast is off and wondered what others think about this weekend's forecast.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Every place/ model i look at are a little different. Guess i will find out for sure in the morning when i clear the Destin pass...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Reefcast can't decide on a stable forecast for Sat & Sunday... :reallycrying What I can suggest is look at Wavecast WaveWatchIII graphics ... http://www.florida-offshore.com/Florida_Offshore_Wave_Forecast.html-- it gives you a nice animation of seas and winds so you can see the "big picture" of whats predicted to be going on. 

We will be making our final decision tomorrow morning after the updateslooks like :S..... sucks, I want to go out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Our plan is go offshore heading south. Backup plan is sailfishing around pass. Anyone tried that?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ldw (10/2/2009)* Backup plan is sailfishing around pass. Anyone tried that?


We did that this afternoon. No sails for us, but plenty Snake kings, big Spanish, & bobos. :S That's our backup plan again for tomorrow too :S


----------

